# :: قاعات الترفيه :: > قاعة الصور والأعمال الفنية التصويرية >  اطلب اي صورة وانا احضرها لك!!بسرعة

## ابن مصر

اطلب من اي صورة اي كانت واي نوع وانا انشاء اللة احضرها لك
يالاة مين يبداء 
انا حاضر ومستاني!!!!!!! ::o:  ::o:  ::o:  ::o:  ::o:

----------


## بنت مصر

أحمدك يااااااااااااااااا رب

ممكن ابن مصر صورة المرحوم جد جدي :D


والله بجد بجد مجهودك جبار
انت فعلا الجندي المجهول للمنتدى



بسنت

----------


## ابن مصر

بنت مصر اللطيفة جداااااااااااااااااا
اللة يخليكي  يارب
 واشكرك الف شكر

----------


## ابن البلد

نفسي في صورة عن مصر الحديثه

----------


## peace

عايزة صورة لسيلين ديون
تحياتي

----------


## deaa

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
عايزه صوره عن مدرسة قايتباى بالقرافة الشرقية عشان البحث بتاعى فى مادة تاريخ العمارة 


جزاك الله خيرا 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

----------


## ابن مصر

اضغط عليك يا ابن البلد








او اضرب ابن البلد دة --هههههههههههههه

----------


## ابن مصر

سلين ديوان --صور--ا




سلين ديوان



--صور اخري



Celine Dion posters

تحياتي--ابن مصر

----------


## ابن مصر

deaa

رايت توضيحي اكتر 
لاني بجد مش قوي 
ماذا تريد
سمحيني ::(:  ::(:  ::(: 


هنا موقع للعلة يفيدك


وكمان جرب هذاااا

----------


## ابن مصر

الناس اللي طلبت  طلابتها فين 
البضاعة واصلت وحا طبوظظظظ

----------


## خالد بن الوليد

ما شاء الله عليك ابن مصر .. مجهود رائع .. ربنا يباركلك يا رب ..
طيب عاوز صورة عفريت ! عند عفاريت :D
لأ بجد .. عفريت بتاع علاء الدين و المصباح ده .. 
حاجة تنفع شبيك لبيك و الكلام ده  :;): 

و تسلملنا يا مان  ::rolleyes::

----------


## ابن مصر

يالاة اللي عاوز اي صورة 
يطلب !!
منتظركم

----------


## ana3sola

انا بقى عايزة صورة تورته وعيد ميلاد 
وبالونات وحاجات بتفرقع  ونجوم  وحاجات من دى 
يلا بسرعه علشان لو جبت لى الحاجه بايظه من الحر مش هاخدها وهاتبقى على حسابك ههههههههههههههه

----------


## ana3sola

خالد ابن الوليد !!!!!
انت عايز عفريت بجد !!!
طيب ما تبص فى المرايه وريح نفسك :D
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه :;): 
انا بهزر طبعا دة انت ملاككككككك :Mad:

----------


## جنان الفردوس

وأنا عايزة أى صورة
مش مهم شكلها ايه أنا عايزة صورة وخلاص
اشمعنه همه يعني حطلي صورة أنا كمان

----------


## ابن مصر

بسم الله 
اختي العزيزة 
جنان الفردوس
اية رايك ؟ ::

----------


## جنان الفردوس

ما شاء الله يا ابن مصر ..
تحفة .. جميلة جدا ما شاء الله..
انا اصلي بحب منظر الغروب قوي ..
فعلا .. أنا بشكرك من قلبي على الصور الرائعة دي ..

----------


## ابن مصر

*بسم الله
ياباشاة 
انتي بس تامؤري
ولو انتي عاوزة اي صور 
انا في الانتظار 
تحياتي*

----------


## الحساس

السلام عليكم يابن مصر     ارجو ارسال صور حلوه وبطاقات والله يعطيك العافيه    وشكرا لك                                                                              اخوك الحساس

----------


## ana3sola

عماد انت نسيتنى ولا ايه 
فين الصور اللى طلبتها 
يلا عيد ميلادى قرب قوى

----------


## ابن مصر

بسم الله 
واللهي انا بعتذر منك يا عسولة الغالية 

واللهي ما شفت الطلب الا اليوم 



 ::p: 

 ::p: 

 ::p: 

 ::p: 
موقع جميل متنوع 







موقع جميل لكي يا عسولة

----------


## ana3sola

مرسيه مرسيه جدا يا عماد 
تعبتك معايا والله 
واشكرك على الموقع الحلو دة 
تستاهل كل خير

----------


## ابن مصر

*بسم الله 
ياعسولة باشاة 
انتي تائموري
اسعدتني جداا فرحتك
تحياتي لك
 ومنتظر مذيد من الطلبات
ابن مصر*

----------


## ابن مصر

اية 
مفيش حد عاوز صور
والا 
انتم نيمتوا مني 
الوةةةةةةةةةةةةة

----------


## دلع بنت الكويت

لو سمحت ابي صورتي  تحط عليها  دلوعة النت ماعليك امر اخوي

----------


## ابن مصر

http://www.myImager.com/uploads/441_...9135_58386.jpg



http://www.myImager.com/uploads/77_2...9135_73625.jpg
اتمني ان تنال رضاكي
واذا مو عجبتك عرفني 
وانا اغيرة لكي 
تحياتي

----------


## رضا الامير

ارجوا يا اخي العزيز ان تحضر لي صورا علي بريدي الالكتروني 
من عندك كهدية 

وارجوا ان تصمم لي تصميم جميل يناسب الدي جي ويكتب عليها دي جي رضا الامير 
ولك مني خالص الشكر والتقدير 
رضا الامير

----------


## ابن مصر

*بسم الله 
افضل يا اخي الكريم
انشاء الله  تنال رضاك
تحياتي* 
http://www.xl11.com/upload/uploading/rada.jpg

----------


## ابن مصر

ريت بس تعرفني  اذا اعجبتك 
او اعمل واحدة اخري 
تحت امرك يا با شاة
ابن مصر

----------

